
Hex-To-RGBA for VSCode – Allows You to Convert CSS Hex Code to RGBA on the Go - dakshmiglani
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=dakshmiglani.hex-to-rgba
======
dakshmiglani
I Created Hex-to-RGBA because I wanted to make the process of converting CSS
Color Hex Codes to RGBA Effortless. Hex-to-RGBA is one such extension for
Visual Studio Code and for Atom that makes writing css colors in a very neat
and clean way.

